# My dog got skunked tonight.



## woodchucker (Jun 22, 2022)

I was last call for him 11:30, I was going to turn in shortly. I have a collar that lights up at night so I can keep track of him (somewhat), and I see it acting erratic. He is a few hundred feet away in the neighbors yard. I know that a skunk had been in our area earlier, and realize he just got skunked. When I saw him coming and snapping his head back and forth it was confirmed. I yell to Barb get me some peroxide, and I went and got the baking soda from the pool shed. I don't remember the mix, but what the hey. He's a biggg dog and it's going to take a lot of solution to neutralize what we can.  He's stubborn and hates water.  But after a few good slaps to the rear he is now cooperating. I don't like hitting him, but I really have no choice to get him to listen to me. He wants to flee.

After an hour or so it's still horrible... I try a bottle of V8.. nothing. So I finish by using his dog wash and towel him down.. man does he wreak. I am worried so do I.  I have Barb drive the cars out of the garage get food and water in and a bed from my shop area.  
After showering and trying to calm down, I still can't sleep.  I knew this day was coming with him, glad it's summer and not winter, the cold water was not a problem for me tonight. If I brought him in to do this the whole house would stink.  As it is the garage side of the house does stink.. I have all ceiling fans running trying to keep the air circulating.

Chase learned after one time... I don't think Rex is as smart.  I think I'll be up a few more hours as I wait for the adrenaline to ease up.  It's pretty physical washing a dog that's over a hundred pounds that doesn't like water and then wiping them down.... ( pure physical)... 

Oh well, being at my sons taking care of my granddaughter was a lot of lost sleep, kept getting up early and not sleeping (worse than usual)... Was hoping to catch up tonight... Not happening...

If you made it this far,  you must be desperate to read content, or you like a good *stinkin *story.


----------



## wachuko (Jun 22, 2022)

Very sorry to read... never had an encounter with one, nor my dog.... must be awful going through this.... can't imagine the stink...


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 22, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Very sorry to read... never had an encounter with one, nor my dog.... must be awful going through this.... can't imagine the stink...


yea, and it will last for weeks. The first couple of days are the toughest. And everyone looks to see where the skunk is, because you smell like skunk.
My wife was still in school when it last happened, and all the kids walking through the hall thought there was a skunk in the halls.


----------



## Jim F (Jun 22, 2022)

Peroxide, baking soda and DAWN.......,.,.,


----------



## Aukai (Jun 22, 2022)

I read it all, I just love dogs....


----------



## jbobb1 (Jun 22, 2022)

Jim F said:


> Peroxide, baking soda and DAWN.......,.,.,


This is what I heard also, AFTER it happened to one of my dogs!


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 22, 2022)

Yep, it only took once for Lola, actually had a groomer who would do it. 

Was walking with my wife the other night and saw one, next day at almost the same place/time came across him with my friends dog. I grabbed the leash and held her back and we all avoided getting sprayed but just by a little. 

It’s that time of the year I guess. 

John


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 22, 2022)

Jim F said:


> Peroxide, baking soda and DAWN.......,.,.,


that's what we did, minus the dawn.. could not remember the detergent.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 22, 2022)

I had an incident years ago with one of dogs.  However, the dog was an outside dog so the concern to totally eliminate the stink wasn't as great .  

A more amusing incident was when our Aussie cornered a young skunk under or kitchen porch.  I pulled the dog off and chained him out of  the way and proceeded to extract the skunk from under the porch with a garden hose.  Every time the skunk turned its backside to me, I hit it square in the butt with the cold water..  Eventually the skunk decided the best strategy was to make a run for it.  All the water helped to dilute the spray and a good wash with tomato juice and Dawn reduced the smell sufficiently to allow the dog in the vicinity of the house.

Our current dog is an inside dog so I hope he never has the experience. Fortunately, there doesn't appear to be many skunks around any more.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 22, 2022)

My closest personal encounter happened when I was bow hunting.  I was walking through a tall grass field, searching for swigns of deer when I happened to look down on the trail in front of me.  Directly in front was a big old skunk curled up asleep and my left foot was poised above it to come down squarely on top of it. I put it in reverse and backed away quickly.  I shudder to think of the consequences had I not looked down at that moment.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 22, 2022)

Sorry that happened Jeff. Been there, had that happen to my wife’s dog Izzy. She was all black and it being late at night and us living out in the country I was just glad to see her. But I thought the smell was somebody burning tires. Didn’t realize she’d been skunked until she ran in the house! Put her back out for the night and tried the next day to clean her. It was months before she was allowed in the house. Years later and many baths later if she got real hot you could still smell skunk. She was the only one silly enough to try and jump a skunk out of all our dogs.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 22, 2022)

My dog got skunked tonight.​
After the day I had yesterday , so did I .


----------



## intrepid (Jun 22, 2022)

In the 70's I had a pet skunk.  It got scared by my dog and sprayed me once in the backyard during the first 8 months I had him before having him de-scented.  The spray was only on one arm.  It happened the evening of my sisters 16th birthday party.  I tried everything from gasoline to clorox.  I made the mistake going into the kitchen to open a can of tomato juice at the sink.  Although the party was just getting into full swing, it moved to another location.  The juice seemed to work but the damage was done and my sister has never left me forget it to this day.  For those wondering, it cost me $65. for the de scent operation in 1974.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 22, 2022)

lets just say.. you were not the life of the party... more like the death of it...

Girls Sweet 16 is special to them.. I don't get it, but it is.
Cute little critter. How old did the skunk age until?
Even after descenting they are a little musky.... At least the ones I have seen when I took my son to the petting zoos 24 years ago.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 22, 2022)

Been there. My new dog hasn't run into one yet, so we will see. I do get them here, but as said above not as often. Oh, and get some sleep will ya. Mike


----------



## Just for fun (Jun 22, 2022)

No dogs here but we do have a Skunk that has been trying to get into the chicken pin.  I have a skunk trap set now, no sign of him last night.

Couple years ago, I caught a skunk in a cat trap (I have a real skunk trap now).  I had read on the internet that if you approached trap with a tarp they wouldn't spray.  I must have done it wrong it sprayed.  I had to clean the tarp and trap with Super Clean Degreaser and my pressure washers, that's probably not going to work for your dog.

Along with all that I walked in the grass and got the skunk spray on my boots, a couple weeks later all was fine.  Oh, and one more hick up, my plan was to put the trap and skunk in a trash can to drown the skunk.  All was going as planned until I realized the trap was too wide for the bottom of the trash can.  Plan B.  Shoot the skunk with my high-powered pellet rifle while in the water.  Great, I killed the skunk, but it sprayed again in the water, now I had 15 gallons of tainted water to deal with.  To this day that trash can and the tarp both have a faint smell of skunk.


----------



## dirty tools (Jun 22, 2022)

LOL
keeps unwanted people out


----------



## dirty tools (Jun 22, 2022)

Many years ago my dog use to chase them
dummy never learned


----------



## intrepid (Jun 22, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> Cute little critter. How old did the skunk age until?


   I cannot answer that question.  He slept in an old converted rabbit cage we had and kept a padlock on it.  Sometime around age 3 when I went to feed him I found the lock cut off and the skunk was gone.  They actually make a good pet and would follow me around the yard like a puppy.  Never tried to run away.  Bit me once by mistake while feeding him chicken skin.  My mistake, I was thinking he would just LICK my finger, but !
 I took it to school daily in a basket between the handle bars on my bicycle, (sure wish I had a photo of that),  and he stayed in the wood shop teachers office.  


woodchucker said:


> Even after descenting they are a little musky.... At least the ones I have seen when I took my son to the petting zoos 24 years ago.


    That may just be they were not bathed.  I kept mine cleaned weekly and it spent many hours in the house, even in my bed you can see from the above photo.  I never tried to get it house broken so it slept in the rabbit cage.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 22, 2022)

We don't have skunks here, but I drove my lab down to the ocean to swim. His nose went in the air, he went into the bushes, I went after him, and got there just in time to catch him rolling in pig skin and guts with maggots. Someone dressed a wild pig, and left the mess. I almost drowned the dog trying to get him clean enough to get back in the truck. Yuck....


----------



## kvt (Jun 22, 2022)

My dog did not learn,  Kept getting skunked at least once a year for over 5 years,   Even went so far as killing it a couple  of times.   Boy was it fun trying to get some of the smell down.   Tried all the diff ones I could find,   Finally the mix of skunk off, followed by the peroxide, baking soda and dawn.   the a bunch of sprays,   Then we could stand him.         Last year he tried something diff,   Tried attacking a porcupine


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 22, 2022)

kvt said:


> My dog did not learn,  Kept getting skunked at least once a year for over 5 years,   Even went so far as killing it a couple  of times.   Boy was it fun trying to get some of the smell down.   Tried all the diff ones I could find,   Finally the mix of skunk off, followed by the peroxide, baking soda and dawn.   the a bunch of sprays,   Then we could stand him.         Last year he tried something diff,   Tried attacking a porcupine


damn porky's can be deadly. The quills get into the blood stream and then to the heart if you don't pull them all out.
I assume they had to put him out to pull them out.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Jun 22, 2022)

Wife had a wonderful black lab/german shepard cross when I met her.  Wonderful dog, protective of her and the house, one day came home to him holding a bloody sleeve.  Someone broke a window in our bedroom and he grabbed/ripped it off. 

Any way he had been sprayed several times.  That is until one day I saw him barking at the fence next to a dry creek(lived in CA at the time).  A skunk sprayed him directly into the mouth.  He foamed at the mouth for an hour or two, and didn't actually smell that bad until he opened his mouth. 

After that if he saw a skunk he left them alone.

Also I had someone tell me once that there were two ways to kill a skunk without spraying, one in a live trap was to cover the trap with a blanket/tarp, they would not spray and gas them.  The other was to shoot them in the head.  

A friend/neighbor was getting wiffs of skunk at his house a few summers ago.  He has 5 acres surrounded by woods.  Anyway we were having a party on his back patio and it was getting to the point where you couldn't hardly see light wise.  I have very good vision so I spotted the skunk coming towards us.  Without a word I grabbed his rifle that he keeps by the back door for racoons that tear up his wifes garden and plugged it in the head.  Lets just say that the info I got was very wrong and that party was over..  Friend was pretty ****** to as it was hard to sleep that night with the smell.


----------



## homebrewed (Jun 22, 2022)

Jim F said:


> Peroxide, baking soda and DAWN.......,.,.,


That's what we have used, although it was on one of our cats.  You'd think a cat would really hate that smell, but he didn't seem to care.  On the other hand, WE certainly did!

We did it in our utility room, which has a large sink.  All the doors were closed so we wouldn't have to chase a smelly soap/peroxide covered cat all through the house if he escaped our grasp.  And that did happen.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 22, 2022)

I've heard stories about trying to Baptize cats


----------



## Flyinfool (Jun 22, 2022)

I had a hunting dog that though getting skunked was a badge of honor. He got himself skunked every chance he could. I bought some Special de-skunking soap from the pet store and it was quite effective at neutralizing the odor. This being a hunting dog loved to swim, but really hated a bath. All baths were a wrestling match. It took a lot of bologna bribes.

Now with a later dog the wife took the dog out at night and somehow thought it was a good idea to put herself between the dog and the skunk.
She came in the house and said the dog got skunked, and she might have some on her. I told her to go in the basement and put all of her cloths directly into the wash and then go take a long hot shower with a lot of soap. I took the dog to the bathroom to give her a bath with the special skunk soap and was thinking that the dog did not really smell all that bad.

Now for what really happened.......
The dog was the one that only had a bit of over spray and the wife is the one that got blasted. It is kind of hard to put her out for the night. The dog cleaned up just fine. The wife........
She failed to follow directions and went to the bedroom to get out of her skunked clothes and then go take a shower, LEAVING the skunk clothes on the bedroom floor....... NOw I really wanted to put her out for the night..... It took a very long time to get the skunk out of the bedroom carpet.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 22, 2022)

Flyinfool said:


> I had a hunting dog that though getting skunked was a badge of honor. He got himself skunked every chance he could. I bought some Special de-skunking soap from the pet store and it was quite effective at neutralizing the odor. This being a hunting dog loved to swim, but really hated a bath. All baths were a wrestling match. It took a lot of bologna bribes.
> 
> Now with a later dog the wife took the dog out at night and somehow thought it was a good idea to put herself between the dog and the skunk.
> She came in the house and said the dog got skunked. and she might have some on her. I told her to go in the basement and put all of her cloths directly into the wash and then go take a long hot shower with a lot of soap. I took the dog to the bathroom to give her a bath with the special skunk soap and was thinking that the dog did not really small all that bad.
> ...


you should have given her a bath with the de-skunking soap. And rubbed behind her ears. I'll bet her leg would start twitching like my dog...  Except she'd be trying to kick you , you know where.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jun 22, 2022)

She smelled really bad, I did not want to annywhere near her, even in the shower, at that particular time.....


----------



## westerner (Jun 22, 2022)

Way back when, my brother and I each had a dog out of my Momma's purebred German Shepard. My dog, Turk, was an uncut idiot who rarely acknowledged who was alpha around here. My brother needed me to watch his dog Gretchen for a weekend, the  sister of my knucklehead.

First night with them both here, Gretchen got ansty to go out and pee. I let them both out and it was not long before I hear both dogs barking their asses off, and then Gretchen yelping and crying like she was hurt. 

I rush to the door, open it, and have to dodge Gretchen as she comes at full speed into the house. She plants her head on the nearly new carpet, and goes to rubbing around like she is trying out for a driver's job in Nascar. She took that spray straight in her face, at a range so close the smell had a 'burned' note to it.

I snubbed her up to my bumper and scrubbed her with all the ideas I could dig up. She still smelled like a skunk that had spent the afternoon in a tomato juice bath. 

The carpet did not survive this event.

Turns out ol' Turk (who got nowhere near this scene at ANY time ) was not the idiot I thought he was....


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 23, 2022)

Let me guess, pooch is clean, it's your wife's dog.  Gets skunked and is now it's "your dog". 

Bruce


----------



## Gaffer (Jun 23, 2022)

Jim F said:


> Peroxide, baking soda and DAWN.......,.,.,


This is the formula. Our dogs have been skunked numerous times over the years. We've tried lots of formulas and found this works best. Hanna, the GSD in my avatar got it in the face last week at 1:30 in the morning - so convenient. She loves water and is well-behaved - thank goodness!


----------

